# Yikes!



## Animaiden (Aug 12, 2005)

LINK

This takes being addicted to gaming to a whole new level.


----------



## stencyl (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's one that I found a while back. Evercrack kills, I guess:

http://www.jsonline.com/news/State/mar02/31536.asp


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 28, 2005)

*Wow... didnt think that was possible.... 
*


----------



## don sky (Aug 30, 2005)

That's pretty ............. extreme! I know gaming can be really addictive but this has to take the cake!


----------



## AmonRa (Sep 2, 2005)

i saw this thing on TV about game addiction.
apparently every time you reach the next level, get a rare artifact, break the highest score etc. etc. your body releases chemicals which give you a buzz. so gamers keep trying to break the highest score to get the next buzz. games ARE a drug  but that doesnt stop me from playing them


----------



## Leto (Sep 2, 2005)

There's a clinique over here specialized in non-drug addiction (gambling, shopping or whatever), gamers (mostly of FPS and MMORPG) are among their main patients.


----------

